# Critique My Little Morgan Please!



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

It has been a long time since the last time I asked for a critique. Before the pictures were not good for it. So I tried this time to get some. She has got more muscle from riding, along with gaining weight, better nutrition, and losing her coat. She is around 14.0. I do own her. And confo wont cause me to sell her ever. What do you guys think of her confo? I was thinking about doing equitation with her, competitive trail (not endurance type, but the type that you see in AQHA shows for example), maybe a pony hunter under saddle on the flat class, or something. She is very fast naturally, but will slow down if you decrease your energy and talk to her. She has had about 45 rides. The picture of her front legs, is not straight on and that is why her one knee looks funky.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Assuming she is on level ground, she has a nice shoulder, though her neck sits low and appears long.
Slightly bench-kneed
Back is not a bad length
Bum-high
Nice short slope to her croup, however the hindquarters are weak
Posty in the back legs


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

The ground is not so level. It's not awful. But not level. Could you tell me about the bench knees? How will it effect her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

I just looked it up, and went outside and looked at her. She is not bench kneed at all. It had to be the way she was standing in the pic and the fact it wasn't straight on.. Anybody else?


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Not a bad looking horse.

I would like her neck to be set higher and her point of shoulder a bit higher- as is she is downhill. Actually she might be ewe necked which can give the impression of her neck being lower than it actually is. 

Otherwise she looks pretty balanced, nice clean legs, and I think her quarters match her. Her low set neck I think makes her rear look smaller.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Is anybody else seeing that she is slightly bench kneed? IF she is, how would this effect her?


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

I think I can see what lil ruffian is talking about with bench knees, although to be fair you dont have a straight-on shot of the front legs.

Regardless, you can see enough to tell that her right front doesn't exactly line up, but it is not terrible. I couldn't tell you how it would limit her except that it will put more torching pressure on the knee joint.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I do not see Bench Knees (this is where the cannon is offset right of left of the fore arm under the knee). The left front is turned so you cannot tell a thing. 

Her neck ties in low to her chest and it appears her shoulder is a bit steep and her point of shoulder a bit low BUT she is standing under herself here. I suspect she has a better shoulder than this photo shows. Her neck is fine where it ties to the withers. She is NOT ewe necked. She is a little long through the coupling and a bit steep crouped. Hind leg is good but a little sickle hocked in these photos. 

Pretty horse.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Elana said:


> I do not see Bench Knees (this is where the cannon is offset right of left of the fore arm under the knee). The left front is turned so you cannot tell a thing.
> 
> Her neck ties in low to her chest and it appears her shoulder is a bit steep and her point of shoulder a bit low BUT she is standing under herself here. I suspect she has a better shoulder than this photo shows. Her neck is fine where it ties to the withers.* She is NOT ewe necked*. She is a little long through the coupling and a bit steep crouped. Hind leg is good but a little sickle hocked in these photos.
> 
> Pretty horse.


Agreed

Also, I think her biggest flaw is being sickle hocked. However, some people prefer horses being a little sickle hocked. 

Nice little mare, she looks level headed and quiet


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you Elana and Delete! She is a nice little mare, very sensible and quiet. She does some crazy sliding stops the second you say WHOAH at the canter. Shes never been trained to slide or such. Just that Whoah means whoah not slow then stop but dead whoah. Heck she even will do it when lunging and told whoah.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Sorry to be one of "those people" but that halter is making me wince... I really hope she's not turned out with that.

She's gorgeous. If you were able to get an extra hand and have someone hold her and square her up I think she'd look so much better. She looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> Sorry to be one of "those people" but that halter is making me wince... I really hope she's not turned out with that.
> 
> She's gorgeous. If you were able to get an extra hand and have someone hold her and square her up I think she'd look so much better. She looks like a lot of fun!


Oh no worries at all about being one of those people. I know the halter is too big. It fit when I got it and seemed to like stretch over time from lunging and all that stuff. She is never turned out or stalled with a halter on. The only time she has a halter on is when I am working her and it comes off as soon as I am done. 

Thank you! I will try to get help with it as soon as I can. She def is a lot of fun. Very athletic too!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes, it obv doesn't fit but it's also easily big enough for her to just step into. As long as you're aware 

She's lovely!


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> Yes, it obv doesn't fit but it's also easily big enough for her to just step into. As long as you're aware
> 
> She's lovely!


I plan on getting her a new one, because of the fit. 

I still am struggling to figure out what to do with her. She w/t/c both directions on and off contact. Yields to your leg. Backs. Stops. We have started working with both reins in our turns. She is very fast if asked for it, but I dont want her to be a gaming horse. So I have no clue. Anything you can see her doing based upon her confo and the pics?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I honestly think she could do anything. If you aren't interested in speed events would you try some English disciplines? She would be adorable.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes, I would love to get into English with her.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She could do anything, I think she'd be a cute little jumper if you could harness the speed


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't see bench kneed. actually, she has nice big knees and all in all, is a well conformed horse. she isn't even sickle hocked, it's just the way she is postitioned there. with good muscling, this little mare would totally shine. 

she'd look gorgeous in western tack. I can just see it . . black saddle with some silver points, a checkerboard trimmed black and white pad, black and silver bridle with a red fly whisk or some red accent.

ride her up , build up her neck muscles. she's a doll!


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> She could do anything, I think she'd be a cute little jumper if you could harness the speed


Oh god can she jump too. I have lunged her over some jumps before and dannnggggg :shock: She jumps nice and round too. I was actually giving a lesson on her one day and there was a wooden pallet in the center of the arena she was being ridden, and the girl had her pointed towards it not even thinking and not intending to jump and she jumped over it like 3 feet high and 5 feet long. It was crazy. It was also the first time she ever jumped with a rider on her. The girl was so startled but I had her praise her and pet her because she was pointed towards it and went. I could also see her doing dressage, because her way of moving. I have always wanted to jump tbh. Speed doesnt scare me. I just like to make sure it is controlled lol


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> I don't see bench kneed. actually, she has nice big knees and all in all, is a well conformed horse. she isn't even sickle hocked, it's just the way she is postitioned there. with good muscling, this little mare would totally shine.
> 
> she'd look gorgeous in western tack. I can just see it . . black saddle with some silver points, a checkerboard trimmed black and white pad, black and silver bridle with a red fly whisk or some red accent.
> 
> ride her up , build up her neck muscles. she's a doll!


Thank you!  I ride her western currently, and shes pretty darn cute under the tack. And tips on how to build her muscles? We work most days of the week, riding and lunging. We ride w/t/c on areas that do have a slope to them to help her muscles and keep her coordinated on carrying a rider across those areas that aren't a perfectly groomed arena lol.


----------

